# اسئلة في صناعة البويات



## الكيماوي المصري (30 أبريل 2007)

اسعد باستقبال استفساراتكم عن البويات ومشكلاتها

وان شاء الله تعالي الاجابة عليها بعون الله وتوفيقه
 :63: :63: :63:


----------



## adham_664 (4 يونيو 2007)

انا بشكرك على المساعده دى

معلش انا محتاج طريقة صناعة الدهانات المائية والزيتيه

واسف على الازعاج وارجوا المساعده


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (4 يونيو 2007)

*صناعة البويات*


الاخ العزيز ادهم
لمعرفة كيفية تصنيع منتج معين يجب اتباع خطوات اساسية

1-الخطوة الاولي يجب تحديد مؤشرات الاداء ( performance indicators ) للمنتج

ولتكن علي سبيل المثال
حجم الجزيئات ( قبل عملية الطحن وبعدها )
اللزوجة المطلوبة
الكثافة
نسبة محتوي المواد الصلبة 
اللمعة
التطبيق ( دهان - رش )

ويجب الاخذ في الاعتبار المواصفات القياسية للمنتج ومقارنتها مع المنافسين الموجودين في السوق بالفعل 

2- الخطوة الثانية تحديد المواد الخام المستخدمة

اذا كانت المواد الخام متوفرة لديك فكل ما عليك فعله هو البدء فورا في عمل التركيبة 
اما اذا كانت المواد الخام غير متوفرة فيمكنك الاتصال باحد الشركات المنتجة للمواد الخام والتي سوف تقوم بامدادك بالمواد الخام بالاضافة الي التركيبة المبدئية للمنتج والتي تستطيع تعديلها وتغييير الكميات الموجودة بها او اضافة مواد اخري لتحسين صفات معينة في المنتج

3- الخطوة الثالثة عمل التركيبة 

لعمل تركيبة خاصة بنوع معين من البويات يجب معرفة المكونات الرئيسية لاي نوع من انواع البويات وهي كالتالي:
1- الراتنج الاساسي resin polymer
كل نوع من البويات له اساس مخصص له فعلي سبيل المثال 
البويات الزيتية ------------- تستخدم الالكيد بوليمر ويكون في الغالب long oil alkyd
ويوجد منه انواع كثيرة حسب نوع الزيت المستخدم في صناعة البوليمر سواء كان زيت صويا او صنوبر .....
البويات المائية ------------- تستخدم البوليمر ذو الاساس المائي 
ويتحدد نوع البوليمر المستخدم من الغرض المراد منه سواء كان الاستخدام داخلي ام يستخدم خارجي ويتعرض للعوامل الجوية باستمرار وفي هذه الحالة يفضل استخدام pure acrylic resin والذي له خواص جيدة ضد العوامل الجوية

يتبع في وقت لاحق ان شاء المولي عز وجل

:32: :15: :15:


----------



## فارس واقى (5 يونيو 2007)

الأخ الفاضل الكيماوي المصري
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مشكور جدا على هذة الروح الطيبة
بالمناسبة عندى خلفية عن الشركات المصنعه و الموردة للخامات بالخارج
ولكن انا خلفيتى ضعيفة فى التركيبات فهل من الممكن التطرق لهذة الجزئية

ولك جزيل الشكر 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adham_664 (5 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر على ردك واهتمامك

بس معلش ممكن تتكلم شويه عن التركيب والنسب

معلش انا عارف ان انا بتقل عليك

اخوك


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (5 يونيو 2007)

*سر التركيبة*


الاخوة الاعزاء 
اسف علي التاخير
سوف استعرض اليوم تركيبة منتج من اهم واكثر المنتجات انتشاراً واستخداماً الا وهو اللاكية او كما يسمي في كثير من الاوساط البويات الزيتية
ALKYD PAINTS

white alkyd

يتم اضافة المواد التالية بالتتابع مع التقليب الجيد
%
long oil alkyd resin 16 
white spirit 6 
dispersing agent 0.5 
anti settling 0.3 
white pigment 25 

التقليب الجيد حتي تمام الامتزاج ثم طحنها حتي نعومة 7 hegmann
ثم اضافة المواد التالية بالتتابع

long oil alkyd resin 40 
white spirit 9.7 
surface additive 0.5 
drier mix 2 

مع التقليب الجيد وضبط اللزوجة باستخدام white spirit


----------



## adham_664 (6 يونيو 2007)

اولا انا بشكر حضرتك جدا على الفورمولا دى وهيا تقريبا تبع الزياتى اللماع

بس اتمنى من حضرتك توضحلى كام نقطه

1- surface additive اللى هو anti skin & nusphers حيث ان النوسفيرس ماده ملينه والانتى سكين مانع تقشر

2- drier mix اللى هو zirconium & calcium opt حيث انها مواد مجففه

3- anti settling اللى هو الاسيتون حيث انه مذيب عضوى يمنع الترسيب

4- dispersing agent بس معامل الانتشار ده ايه بقى بودر ولا ماده كيماويه

وwhite spirite ممكن نستخم مكانه الكيروسين ونضيف كمية بسيطه منه

والف شكر ياباشا ومعلش انا عارف ان انا تعبك معايا


----------



## فارس واقى (6 يونيو 2007)

الأخ الفاضل الكيماوى المصرى

ارجوا ان تتقبل كل تقديرى واحترامى 
وجعل الله مجهودك و تعونك فى ميزان حسناتك 

تحياتى لك وللجميع


----------



## adham_664 (6 يونيو 2007)

انا ملخبط شويه معلش

ممكن تقولى المواد دى هيا ايه او اسامى ليها حتى لو تجاريه


اصل انا عندى فورموله تجاريه مختلفه عن دى لو عاوز ان انا ابعتهالك وتشوفها مفيش اى مشكله

بس قولى الاميل

اخوك


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (6 يونيو 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء
طبعا دي تركيبة اللاكية الزيتي اللامع
بالنسبة للاستفسارات هرض عليها واحدة واحدة

1- النقطة الاولي surface additive ده مختلف عن anti skin واللي هو مطلوب برضة في التركيبة بشكل اساسي ولكن يستخدم surface additive لتحسين السطح leveling

2- النقطة الثانية drier mix يتكون من Co , Zr , Ca Octoate مذابة في white spirit

3- النقطة الثالثة anti settling ليس الاسيتون ولكنه مواد صلبة تضاف لمنع الترسيب مثل البنتونات او crayvallac super وهذه اسماء تجارية

4- النقطة الرابعة wetting agent هو بالطبع نوع معين من الاضافات الكيماوية للمساعدة علي عملية الطحن وليس مادة صلبة

5- النقطة الخامسة لا انصحك باستعمال الكيروسين في التركيبة فان له خواص اقل في عملية الاذابة كما ان له رائحة كريهة تنعكس علي رائحة المنتج ككل وتكون غير مقبولة

اامل ان اكون اجبت علي استفساراتك لمعرفة المزيد ارجو مراسلتي علي 

(ملاحظة من الأشراف : أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها لقوانين القسم مع الشكر والتقدير)


----------



## نادين علي (7 يونيو 2007)

ياريت تقولولي ايه هي محتويات واضافات المونة سابقة الخلط والدهانات الاسمنتية والخرسانة الجاهزة
premixed morters
وايه هي المواصفات المطلوبة لهذة الدهانات وانواع المونة
وايه هو شكل النشرة الفنية التي يمكن ان تقدم لاي شركة مقاولات للتعريف بهذة الدهانات والمون

ومعلش طلب بايخ لو حد يعرف يدلني عن دراسة بتتكلم عن سوق الدهانات في مصر

وشكرا


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (7 يونيو 2007)

اعتذر عن الرد لان تخصصي البويات وليس الخلطات الاسمنتية


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (15 يونيو 2007)

ألأخ العزيز الكيماوى المصرى
أود معرفة تركيبة دهان أسفل السيارة ومحتوى على بتومين automotive underbody coating 
وجزاك الله كل خير 
شكرا مقدما


----------



## الاميرررر (25 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اولا اشكر الاخ الكريم الكيماوى المصرى على هذة المجهودات وان شاء اللة تكون فى ميزان حسناتك
والرجاء التطرق للخامات المستخدمة فى الدهانات المائية وطرق التركيب المبدئ لها
وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## د عادل الدسوقى (12 فبراير 2008)

جزيل الشكر على هذة المعلومات القيمة
انا بصدد عمل دراسة جدوى لانشاء مصنع بويات فى القاهرة هل يمكن المساعدة 
ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## كيميائى محمد السيد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

good information ya koko


----------



## Eng.Amir (2 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ....
هناك سؤال : عندي خزان اود طلاءه من الداخل بمادة البوية ,لكن هذا الخزان في النية استخدامه لخزن البنزين,وانا اعتقد ان البنزين ممكن ان يتفاعل مع البوية.فما هو الطلاء الذي ممكن ان استخدمه؟؟؟؟؟ وهل ان البوية تتفاعل مع البنزين ؟؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Amir (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ....
اخي العزيز هل ان سؤالي صعب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو الاجابة (بدون زحمة او بدون امر ) او توجيهي نحو كتاب او موقع للاستفادة للجميع......


----------



## ch-Mohamed (6 يناير 2009)

مانع الترسيب الاهشهر اسمه Dapro BEZ 75 من انتاج شركة ELEMENTIS واي حاجة عن المواد الخام انا تحت أمركم


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (7 يناير 2009)

*Tank paints*


الاخوة الاعزاء اسف لعدم الرد نظرا لعدم دخولي الي المنتدي بانتظام
بالنسبة الي الاخ العزيز الذي يسأل عن بويات التنكاتفان نصيحتي له:
Two component epoxy resin compound designed for durable, high performance, tough, high strength adhesives, sealants, coatings and liners featuring outstanding resistance to fuels, alcohols and organic solvents.


----------



## Eng.Amir (8 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز على جوابك.
لكن ممكن توضيح اكثر ؟؟؟


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (11 يناير 2009)

الاخ العزيز
بويات الايبوكسي معروفة بقدرتها العالية علي مقاومة السوائل العضوية
وخاصة الايبوكسي ثنائي العبوة والذي يتكون من مركبين احدهما المركب الاساسي
والعبوة الاخري هي المصلب 
ويوجد انواع عديدة من الايبوكسي عليك ان تتحري شراء نوع جيد
يكون مخصص لدهان التنكات
ويوجد العديد من الشركات المشهورة في هذا التخصص
منها : يوتن او سيجما


----------



## Eng.Amir (12 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز جدا وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## nelam (19 يناير 2009)

الاخ الفاضل
ارجو من سيادتكم ذكر طريقة جيدة لصناعة دهان البلاستيك
لدى مصنع بويات


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (15 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على تركيبة معجون الجدران وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرالجزاءفى الدنيا والاخره


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت حضرتك تدلنى على اماكن المواد الخام
وشكرا
اخوك فى الله 
محسن مختار


----------



## مهندس كيميائى مسلم (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى 
اريد التعرف على كيفية المشاركة فى الموضوعات؟
وماذا تعنى العضوية الداعمة؟ وهل هى ضرورية؟


----------



## ابويزن العتيبي (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخ الفاضل نامل تزويدي بطريقة تصنيع الدهان البلاستك داخلي وخارجي ولماع ان امكن مع العلم ان مبتدي ولديه خلاط دهان وبحاجة الى مساعدتكم


----------



## ماهر طلبة (14 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو شرح طريقة تصنيع الثنرthinnerالمستخدم فى تخفيف بويات السيارات
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## salah1555 (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني في المنتدي , اخي ابو يزين العتيبي توجد تركيبة للبوية البلاستيك داخل المنتدي اذهب الي موضوع عالم البويات ستجدها باذن الله وهي خاصة بالبلاستيك المطفيء لقد قمت بخلطها ولكن مشكاتها كانت معي في اسلوب وسرعة الطحن وبما انك تمتلك الماكينة فستكون سهله معك باذن الله , ممكن اخي ان تعطيني مواصفات الماكينة وصور لها ومن اين اشتريتها وبكم وخصوصا مروحة الخلط وسرعة الموتور وادعوك لكي تتعاون معي فهذا الموضوع لكي نصل الي نتيجة جيدة 
( اللهم وفيق الجميع الي ماتحب وترضي )​


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*طرقة تصنيع البلاستيك*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد بن عبد الله

تحية طيبة الي كل الاخوة الكرام الذين شاركو او شاهدوا الموضوع

اما بعد

بخصوص تصنيع البلاستيك اري اهتماما كبيرا بهذا المنتج لذا اود شرح طريقة التصنيع بصفة عامة

1- توضع كمية من الماء المستخدم في حلة الانتاج

2- يتم اضافة defoamer 

3- التقليب الجيد good dispersing under high shear

4- اضافة thickener وتظبيط pH للمنتج حتي تصل الي اللزوجة المطلوبة

5- يتم اضافة المكونات الاخري بالترتيب TiO2

6- وتترك للطحن الجيد تحت القلاب

7- اضافة resin

8- اضافة باقي المكونات كالسيوم كربونات وتلك

9- التقليب الجيد حتي يكون المنتج متجانس تماما

10- تظبيط اللزوجة باستخدام كمية من الماء 

وعلي هذا يكون المنتج قد اكتمل باذن الله


----------



## ehabkamel (23 يناير 2010)

ارجو منكم افادتى عن تركيبة البلاستيك جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود013 (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## agabeain (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## أنا رباح (12 مايو 2010)

ارجو توضيح الخامات المستخدمة و وظيفتها في الخلطة


----------



## أنا رباح (12 مايو 2010)

الخامات : المواد الخام


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 مايو 2010)

اذا سمحتم لى اضيف على هذة التركيبه الرائعة انه انواع عديدة من الكوبوليمر المستخدمة فى صناعة البويات لا تحتمل التقليب السريع ولا الحراره الناتجة عن التقليب ولذلك وحفاظا على الجودة يجب اضافتها بعد اضافة الملونات والمواد المالئة وطحنها جيدا وايضا يجب اضافة الاضافات مثل مواد التشتت والبللdispersing& witting agentsللمساعدة على طحن هذة المواد ويبقى بعد ذلك اضافات لزيادة جودة المنتج ومعالجة السطح مثل الجليكولات و البيوتيل كاربيتول والله الموفق والله يبارك فيكم جميعا


----------



## alyhassanaly (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اقوم بتنفيذ مشروع لانتاج الوان الزجاج وقد توصلت وبعض زملاء لي بإنتاج لون يسمي (بانوراما) وعند تعبئته وتسويقة قابلتنا مشكلة وهي ان بعد شهر وتخزينةعند التجار يتصلب ويغلظ قوامة مكوناً قشره وبحثت عن مواد مانعة التجلد أو القشرة فلم اجد فهل تسمح لي بإفادتي بهذه المواد ومن اين تشتري بمصر والاسم السوقي لها والعلمي 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## alyhassanaly (2 أبريل 2011)

ارجوا الرد علي هذا الموضوع بشكل ضروري لاهميته بالنسبة لي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ghareb2011 (18 أغسطس 2011)

ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط¹ظ„ظٹظƒظ…


----------



## ghareb2011 (19 أغسطس 2011)

ط§ظ„ط³ظ„


----------



## ghareb2011 (23 أغسطس 2011)

_السلام عليكم_

عندي سؤال عن طريقه صنع سبغه الاخشاب 

_والخمات المصتخدمه في صنعها _


اريد منيك الرد عليه لمعرفه صنع السبغه 


و مع الشكر


----------



## الياقوت الاحمر (24 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله الف خيرا
ممكن تساعدوني على ايجاد خلطة معجون تثبت الزجاج


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

كيف يتم فحص النعومة توضيح رجاءا


----------



## حبيبتى دائما (1 يناير 2013)

[h=2]فى اشد الاحتياج لطلبى[/h]اخى الحبيب جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك العظيم

ولكن اتمنى من حضرتك ان تقيدني في مشكلتي هذه 
لاحتياجي الشديد لها 
وهى انى لدى منتج معجون بودر وطريقة تشغيلها يعادل فى فرده اى معجون اخر فى السوق وكفائتة عالية جدا
ولكن عيبة انه لا يمكن ان يصمد بعد خلطة بالماء اكثر من ساعتين
طلبي اريد اضافة أي مواد تساعد على تطويل المعجون بعد خلطة بالماء لمدة لوقت اكبر 
حتى تكون مثلها مثل المعجون العادى
بمعنى اخر اريد رفع القدرة التخزينية للمادة (المعجونة)​ 
​


----------



## حبيبتى دائما (2 مارس 2013)

اخوانى ارجود الرد

ولماذا تطفح المياه من فوق المعجون\


----------



## obada abu kenan (14 أبريل 2013)

مشكووووووور


----------



## chem2241 (13 مايو 2013)

السيد المحترم . الكيميائى المصرى 

أرجو من حضرتك ان تشرح لنا بالتفصيل طريقة تصنيع بويات الاكرليك والبولى يوريثان والبويات الخاصة بالاخشاب والسيارات و الاختبارات التى تتم على تلك الدهانات 

برحاء الرد فى اسرع وقت


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## saramaghraby (15 مايو 2013)

أرجو من سيادتكم توضيح انواع دهانات السيارات وتركبيتها ونسبها ؟ وما الفرق بينها وبين دهانات الاخشاب 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## Amer2012 (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم

مرحبا أخوتي الكرام
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تصنيع مادة السيلر المائي التي تضاف إلى السبيداج لصنع معجونة الجدران
أنا استخدم التيلوز والغراء (بي في اسيتات) ولكن لم أحصل على النتائج المرغوبة

ولكم جزيل الشكر...وجزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------



## جنتل غزة (1 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## mak2250 (14 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم
فى مجل شغلى بنستخدم ماكينه الفاكيوم ميتاليز
و فى بعض الاوقات بيحصل ما يشابهه الرطوبه او شبورة فى المنتج بعد رش الورنيش النهائي 
ايه الحل ؟؟


----------



## hussin asmy (13 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم --اود من الاخوه الافاضل الكيمائين بان يلقو الضوء علي تركيبات تخص طباعه الصفيح -والمطلوب عمل تركيبه (انامل ابيض )الخاص للطباعه علي ان يكون لا يلتصق بعد دخوله الفرن -وكذلك ورنيش فوق الطباعه شفاف وايضا يتحمل ومقاوم للخدش وكذلك النعومه وعدم الالتصاق بعد دخوله الفرن ولكم خالص الشكر واعمق التقدير


----------



## medo16116 (3 سبتمبر 2014)

ارجو من الاخوه الاعضاء تركيبات ونسب المعجون البلاستيك والمعجون الديكوري الاستيكو للاهميه


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.mahmoud ahmed (17 سبتمبر 2014)

use phinolic epoxy (novolac )


----------



## م محمد الشهاوى (22 ديسمبر 2014)

استاذى الفاضل اشرف بحضرتكم فى ردكم على فى الألوان اليونيفرسال كتبسيط لها ولو استخدمت البيست جاهز هيبقى ايه آلية الانتاج وايه الوسط المناسب اللى استخدمه فى البى اتش وايه السولفينت المناسب اللى يشغل الألوان فى المائية والزيتية وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## م محمد الشهاوى (23 ديسمبر 2014)

:10:


----------



## eng.mahmoud ahmed (25 مارس 2015)

,dear all

.this is a formula of High Solids Epoxy Primer and i want to know yours comment about it
Part A
epoxy resin 14.05%
n-butylated urea crosslinking agent 0.19%
Wetting and dispersing 0.32%
Toluene 5.73%
butyl ether of ethylene glycol 1.62%
rheological additive 0.66%
Iron oxide pigment 7.84%
zinc phosphate anti-corrosive pigments 5.92%
barium sulfate extender pigments 25.34%
Ceramic Microspheres 19.5%
Wet Ground Mica. 5.11%
High speed disperses Then add the following while mixing
epoxy resin 1.6%
Xylene .13%
part B
modified polyamide 9.2%
Xylene 1.13%​


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

ممكن ال formula الخاصه بتصنيع ال driers المصنوعة من الكوبالت

[h=2][/h]


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (23 أبريل 2015)

many thanks


----------



## sasa4m (20 مايو 2015)

موضوع تحفة 
تسلم اياديكم جميعا


----------



## medo16116 (4 أغسطس 2015)

لو سمحتوا يا شباب ممكن تركيبة الكراكليه المائي


----------



## che.amr87 (28 نوفمبر 2015)

هذه تركيبة معقدة وبها عمليات هندسية مثل التسخين والفاكيوم والفلترة وضبط اللزوجة وتصنيعها ليس سهلا


----------



## che.amr87 (28 نوفمبر 2015)

بارىبارى قال:


> ممكن ال formula الخاصه بتصنيع ال driers المصنوعة من الكوبالت



اخى هذه تركيبة معقدة بها عمليات هندسية مثل التسخين والفاكيوم والفلترة و ضبط التركيز واللزوجة ليست بالعملية السهلة او مجرد خلط بنسب 

وشكرا


----------



## michael asbah (29 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووور


----------



## michael asbah (29 نوفمبر 2015)

رائع جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------

